# How much would you pay $$



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

How much would you pay for a new Browning A Bolt Varmint stalker rifle with a medium contour barrel 24 inch , chambered in .243 WSSM.
I love this rifle but with a dead cartridge chambering do you think I could get a good deal on this rifle?

I am thinking $300-$350 am I nuts?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am just going to take a wild guess, as I have never seriously looked at browning rifles because of the high price tag, and say you won't get it for under $550. Let us know what you end up with. Good Luck!


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

I wouldn't pay ANY more than $400 for that rifle. You won't likely find it for under $500, though.

If you can't get an absolute STEAL on it, don't worry about it EVER again. You'll spend more shooting a dead caliber over the long run anyway.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with the other posts. I have a like new rifle exactly as mentioned but in 223 WSSM that could sell for $400 because I bought it right, but I doubt you'll see any cheaper.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input. yeah I will make a lowball offer maybe $400.00 and see what happens. BTW they are asking $795.00 for it. :lol:

I will walk away in a second as I will most likley be better off saving up and getting a Tikka or Sako A7 in a normal cartridge like .243 win or 22-250.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stop resisting, spend less $$$ and get a more accurate rifle with a better trigger! Buy a Savage!!! oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, what he said. ^^^

:sniper:

huntin1


----------

